# We had a great day!



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Curonian Spit Backroad Adventure "Charly" went BOB and is now Icelandic champion.
Huffish Put The Blame On Me "Vaka" went BIS 2 Puppy
My sister's bichon went BOS We had a great day


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OH wow! I'd say you had an excellent day! Congrats on your wins.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

WOW congrats ! 

How many poodles were entered ??? : )


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> WOW congrats !
> 
> How many poodles were entered ??? : )


3 :rolffleyes:

hehe we dont have many people that are intrested in showing the Standard :S 

There was Vaka, Charly and then one female in Champion class.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

BIG congrats that is awesome !


----------



## run-poodle-run (Feb 10, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WOW! That is wonderful. Congratulations to all!
_


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

:congrats: Well done! that's awesome!!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

That's excellent! Glad you had such a wonderful day.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations!!! You must be on cloud nine!! Way to go.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Keep it up!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------

